# Day Care in FrankFurt



## arunpral (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,
I want to know day care centre in franfurt.
My baby is 22 months old.
What is fees for monthly basis.
Regards
Arun


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There are various options for child care - public or private, part-time or whole day, religious or not, German or international - and the availability of spaces (although generally low - all will have waitlists of months or years!) as well as the cost depends on this.
After your arrival in Germany, visit some child care centres in your area, enquire about costs and entry formalities and register if you like the place. It is best to register at several, so you get the earliest available place.
(To give you a general idea: Our kindergarten in Stuttgart costs €350/month for full day care, subsidized rate - roughly double that if you are not eligible for subsidies.)


----------

